# Antena 5.8 Ghz polarizacion circular



## Mcordoba (Sep 26, 2006)

Hola gente forera.. soy nuevo en el foro, saludos a todos.

Quisiera saber donde puedo conseguir un diseño sencillo para contruir una antena helicoidal de 5.8 Ghz, que tenga polarizacion circular. Debido a que me interesa investigar que hay un ese espectro y las antenas comerciales de esas caracteristicas cuestan demasiado solo para experimentar.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cursed (Oct 16, 2006)

MMM, Y ya tienes kas ecuaciones para caraterizar este tipo de antenas, porque no la construyes tu solo, basandote en estas ecuaciones, me imagino quen tienes el equipo necesario para hacer esto, un generador de alta frecuencia y un analizador de espectros.

Solo construye tu antena segun las ecuaciones, metele la señal de alta frecuencia, ponle una antena al analizador de espectros, gira la antena de 5 a 10 grados y ve tomando mediciones, y asi obtendras su espectro


----------

